# Does from fawns



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Does any one have any for sure ways to tell a doe from a fawn. I shot a deer today standing with 2 others it stood taller and was darker color was sure it was a doe. Shot it walked up and no it was a fawn. I was almost sure I've passed on 12 deer this gun season cause I was sure they were fawn and now I shot one. Not happy. Is there a distinctive way to tell the to apart at 100 yards


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Look at the length of the nose. yearlings have shorter snouts than mature deer.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep good info from Big Joshy...that's the only way to tell a 1.5 yr old from a yearling.
You can use the length of the nose and reference it to their eye. Yearlings noticeably shorter


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Correct sirs.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Get closer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Neck length is different too. And just plain old time in the woods.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Agree with the nose, but body size in general. Belly and back posture are good indicators just like a buck. But if its bigger what is the big deal? How do you know it was a fawn?

DC 33


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you mean a button buck by referring to it as a fawn?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

We generally wait for my brother to shoot those miniature deer every year so we can pick on him. But they are 60# of the best eating every year.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Why worry about it, honestly? There's nothing wrong with taking a fawn, and they taste fantastic.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know any sure fire way of aging a deer at 100 yrds. so I don't even worry about it. I want the meat for my freezer and would much rather have a big doe. but a fawn will eat just great. it just don't go as far.

now I have seen several deer together up alittle closer and been able to pick out a bigger deer. but most times I shoot the deer that gives me the first good shot. its really hard to pick out the fawns even at 50 yrds.
sherman


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I shot two button bucks this year, I could have sworn they were does. It kind of bummed me out, but I quickly got over it. They are tasty!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I generally try to let button bucks walk, but at 100 yards who can tell? That's more in the range of bowhunting. In an earlier bowhunt this year I could have shot this stupid, little button buck about a half dozen times! Man, was he dumb! 

But, hey, this is the real world and stuff happens. Enjoy the venison! Sometimes a fawn buck will be somewhat larger than doe fawns. You could be forgiven for mistaking it for a year and a half old doe.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are not shooting button bucks for antler management then you have to shoot there mother or she will run them off before their reach 1 1/2 years. Orphaned bucks will remain where they were born. Gods way of reducing inbreeding I guess.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Why worry about it, honestly? There's nothing wrong with taking a fawn, and they taste fantastic.


Ain't that the truth. I wonder how that antler stew tastes. I don't care how old it is. I want a full freezer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

